# what are rollers/ tipoplers?



## bigmalley (Dec 6, 2011)

what are rollers? or tipplers, what do they do i have seen pictures of them but what do they do?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Rollers are just that, when you let them fly they roll head over heals backwards. Tipplers are high flying birds, they fly so high they just look like little dots.
Dave

Go to you tube ant type in roller pigeons.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

This vid has some amazing rollers on it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnOn_9ZakiA


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

well tipplers fly high and low, they are endurance competition flyers.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Print Tippler said:


> well tipplers fly high and low, they are endurance competition flyers.


Thats what I thought too, My serbian high fliers go up and stay up but tipplers I have seen do go high but they come down and up for hours. Is it true that birmingham rollers are a tippler breed that picked up the roller gene?


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

From what i heard tipplers were mixed with rollers in the early formation of the rollers in the states. Bringing in print grizzle, and tippler bronzes. They added the english tippler for high flying (or mid range) and probably kiting performance. They look very similar with small differences.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*TIPPLERS are high flyers they have been known to fly for over 15 hours or more. I do not know the offical record but it is over 16 hours. while I never owned any they are truly a joy to see them fly.* GEORGE


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

like NZ said, his high flyers go straight up and stay up. Tipplers are not like that and really shouldn't be called high flyers. They are poor high flyers, they are the best endurance flyer.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

* Take a look at this web site it will help you that are new to pigeons to understand Tipplers .http://www.pigeonvitality.com then go to articals page 4 artical 79* .GEORGE


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

george simon said:


> * Take a look at this web site it will help you that are new to pigeons to understand Tipplers .http://www.pigeonvitality.com/tippler-pigeon-forendurance-competition.html * .GEORGE


Im still with print tippler, High fliers do go high but are bred for endurance, Height is not so important but is still a factor.

I wonder if you Goerge need to build a better understanding of the tippler breed as you are the first person I have heard state that they are the same as other high flying breeds.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Print Tippler said:


> From what i heard tipplers were mixed with rollers in the early formation of the rollers in the states. Bringing in print grizzle, and tippler bronzes. They added the english tippler for high flying (or mid range) and probably kiting performance. They look very similar with small differences.


Thanks Logan, Yeah I heard something along those lines too, My rollers stay up for around 2-3 hours sometimes, they go almost as high as my high fliers on occasion but only stay up there 10 minutes or so.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Im still with print tippler, High fliers do go high but are bred for endurance, Height is not so important but is still a factor.
> 
> I wonder if you Goerge need to build a better understanding of the tippler breed as you are the first person I have heard state that they are the same as other high flying breeds.


*Go back to my last post I have corrected the web address, and I do understand what tipplers are. * GEORGE


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

george simon said:


> *Go back to my last post U have corrected the web address, and I do understand what tipplers are. * GEORGE


One link goes to a message that the page cannot be found and the other link is about racing pigeons. Is there something about Tipplers on that site as I cannot see it, I do believe you understand what tipplers are but I think you are missing the point we are making that they do not always stay up "high" like other high fliers, It is acceptable for them to come down low and go back up aslong as they fly for a long long time

Edit: Sorry Found the tippler article


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok so the article mentioned nothing at all about height or high flying, It was purely about time which backs up what Logan and I are saying that they are an endurance breed that sometimes fly high.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

They slowly work there way up and down. Not like other breeds the way hook straight up. There are some factors which will keep your birds from doing any high flying at all. I heard they bred for the act of flying up and down to keep them on the wing longer. It's nice to watch them come down to go back up.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

The last time I watched a tippler fly was back in the late 60's, Paul would turn them out at 7 am and they went strait up and were just little dots in the sky. He always called them tipplets so who knows they may not have been tipplers. So that what I always thought they did. I would like to watch some fly some time.
Dave


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

It all depends, if you haven't flown them in a week they will be more likely to go straight up. If they fly everyday they won't. Still they may come down to fly low or lower then back up. To my knowledge when high flying breeds are done flying they come out of the pins and land. My birds would never come just straight down and land. They slowly move up or down and once they get to the loft again they will continue to fly for say half and hour and then they may land or go back up. From what I've experienced at least. Will see more next year.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

NZ Pigeon said:


> One link goes to a message that the page cannot be found and the other link is about racing pigeons. Is there something about Tipplers on that site as I cannot see it, I do believe you understand what tipplers are but I think you are missing the point we are making that they do not always stay up "high" like other high fliers, It is acceptable for them to come down low and go back up aslong as they fly for a long long time
> 
> Edit: Sorry Found the tippler article


*Hi EVAN, In the artical there is a term used RAKE MORE. This term means that they glide, we in the USA call it butterflying, they set their wings and kind of look like a butterfly. This is how they conserve energy. While gliding they lose altitude., and at some point must regain altitude, they will regain altitude and go through this all over again. They also catch updrafts while raking /butterflying, here again they save energy. 
Good Tipplers are bred for this ability. * GEORGE


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

george simon said:


> *Hi EVAN, In the artical there is a term used RAKE MORE. This term means that they glide, we in the USA call it butterflying, they set their wings and kind of look like a butterfly. This is how they conserve energy. While gliding they lose altitude., and at some point must regain altitude, they will regain altitude and go through this all over again. They also catch updrafts while raking /butterflying, here again they save energy.
> Good Tipplers are bred for this ability. * GEORGE


Yes I understand all of this, I have done a lot of reading on it and watched a lot of birds fly but you are missing the point here, All I am saying is tipplers are more prone to fly up and come back down more so than other high flying breeds, Hell in 16 hours you would expect them to come down low a few times


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

The point is the English tippler is should not be placed in the category of "high flyer". Its in its own group in the pigeon world. The confusion is that there are high flyer breeds that people call tipplers like Pakistani tipplers. They only do that because they are ignorant and think tippler is a descriptive term of long fly birds. tippler is a breed, english tippler, tippler for short. The only other breeds that deserve the tippler name along with the english tippler are the birds that come from english tipplers, that is english show tipplers and german show tipplers.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

george simon said:


> * Take a look at this web site it will help you that are new to pigeons to understand Tipplers .http://www.pigeonvitality.com then go to articals page 4 artical 79* .GEORGE



i think you are talking about pakistani tippler they are high flyer.


----------

